#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Importing task from Excel. Can't remember how.

## krabine

Last year I  created a list in excel that convert the calendar date into the 3 digit Julian day number that we use at work. I am trying to do that again this year but I just can't quite remember what I did. I have the file and I named the ranges but I don't know how to assign those in the import stage. I dragged the named range to the line I want it on (Start date and Description) but the OK stays grayed out the whole time. 


Does anyone have a link to how to do this correctly?

----------

